# Any tips for leaving a hedgie with a babysitter for 5 nights?



## Cactusfriend (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey everyone! 

I am a new-ish Hedgie mom, Have had Charlie for almost 3 months now, and I am going on a 5 night trip during my universities reading break in February. I have a babysitter lined up and they are a friend of mine who would be coming to stay in my room/Charlie's room at my apartment and look after him. He has been around a hedgehog before but does not have much experience caring for one on his own. I have told him what Charlie requires and he said it does not sound challenging. BUT I worry! Main issues being that Charlie gets handled/snuggled/out of his cage everyevening for AT LEAST 30 minutes. 

I will give my friend some thin gloves and a snuggle sack just in case Charlie is less than pleased with him picking him up initially but I am also worried about how Charlie may be towards me when I get back, even if he does have lots off attention while I am gone. Maybe he will be upset with me for a while etc?

Any tips or stories about longer trips (week or more if applicable) with a hedgie sitter would be amazingly helpful! 

Attached are some photos for cuteness, please attach some of yours if you like as well. Love seeing everyone's prickly babies!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Great pictures! 

It sounds like you should be okay if your friend is understanding of what he requires, but unconcerned. I had a notebook of information for Lily that I always left with her pet sitters. It had a page with all of her information on it (name, birth date, weight, kibble mix she was being fed, how much she normally ate, favorite treats, her required temperature range, and other notes about her such as being careful holding her because she liked to back up suddenly). It also had general information about hedgehogs - how to bathe them, what to do in case of hibernation attempts, symptoms of illness that require immediate vet care, safe & unsafe treats, etc. I think all of that information was printed off from the stickies on the forum.

I wouldn't worry too much about the handling. If your friend does it, then of course that's fantastic! But as long as Charlie gets checked over every day for anything wrong (something wrapped around leg, bleeding, anything else suspicious), then being handled for a long time every day is usually the smallest concern and not one I would get too picky about. He may be a little grumpy towards you when you get back, even if he does get handled, but he'll get past it.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

when i went away recently i had a meeting with the petsitter during which i verbally went over everything regarding the cats and hedgehog. i washed Tiggys feet so he could see how it was done. He practiced picking her up etc. 
I then typed out every scrap of information he could possibly need. what do do in case of heating system failure etc.


----------



## Cactusfriend (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks guys! I will definitely print out/write out a care sheet and emergency sheet. Charlie has seen a vet already (one recommended on this forum!) So they have his file etc. It is a great idea to have a show/teach session as well. kind of leave all the house keeping duties for that day to when the babysitter comes over to go over everything. I am starting to feel less worried! This place is great! If I am this worried as a new hedgie mom I can only imagine what being a new human mom would feel like! >.< Thanks for all the support guys! I will definitely be finding a souvenir for Charlie on my trip!


----------

